# R9 280, Grafikfehler nur beim booten



## Voldemôrd (19. August 2014)

Hallo Hardwarefreunde,
ich habe mir letzte Woche eine neue Grafikkarte, sprich eine R9 280 ohne x (regebrandete 7950boost) gekauft und in meinen Rechner eingebaut. Soweit laufen alle Spiele auch damit BF3, Thief was auch immer kein Problem auf sehr hohen Einstellungen und auch keine Grafikfehler oder sonstwas im normalen Betrieb im Windows. 
Nun zum "Problem" beim hochfahren zeigt der PC nämlich ganz kurz rosa Streifen und Balken (siehe Anhang) und zwar meist in dem moment, in dem vom Bios ins Windows booten gewechselt wird. Nun die Frage, ist da irgendwas kaputt an der Grafikkarte, dass es zu solchen Fehlanzeigen kommt oder kann das schonmal passieren wenn wenn da irgendwelche Grafiktreiber o.ä geladen werden oder die Auflösung wechselt? Denn dann müsste ich mir die Karte ja umtauschen lassen.
Weiterhin zeigt die Grafikkarte das Bios nicht richtig zentriert, es ist etwas reingezoomt man kann also nicht alles lesen im Bios, die ersten paar Zeilen oben und an den Seiten sind abgeschnitten (denke allerdings, dass das letzteres am "Bildschirm" liegt, das ist nämlich ein 37 Zoll LCD der nicht jede gängige PC Auflösung hinbekommt.)

Betriebssystem Windows 7 64bit
4gb Ram
2x 300GB im Raid0 + 120gb ssd
Intel q9400 Prozessor Standardtakt
Asus R9 280 CuII
NT 425W Enermax
Mobo: Asus P5Q

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir sagen was es mit den bunten Streifen auf sich hat, danke im voraus


----------



## Dagonzo (19. August 2014)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir sagen was es mit den bunten Streifen auf sich hat, danke im voraus


Also einen Defekt würde ich erst mal ausschließen. Ich denke das hat mit der Initialisierung der Grafikkarte zu tun. Ein Defekt kann zwar ähnlich aussehen, aber das müsste dann auch direkt wenn du im Bios bist auftauchen oder auch im Windowsbetrieb. Und wenn in Spielen unter Last auch nichts ist, brauchst du dir keine Sorgen machen.
Was die Biosdarstellung angeht, wird es tatsächlich an der Auflösung liegen. Der Bildschirm hat vielleicht sowas wie 13xx X 768 Pixel und da kann sich der Bildschirm wohl nicht anpassen.


----------



## Wagga (19. August 2014)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Also einen Defekt würde ich erst mal ausschließen. Ich denke das hat mit der Initialisierung der Grafikkarte zu tun. Ein Defekt kann zwar ähnlich aussehen, aber das müsste dann auch direkt wenn du im Bios bist auftauchen oder auch im Windowsbetrieb. Und wenn in Spielen unter Last auch nichts ist, brauchst du dir keine Sorgen machen.
> Was die Biosdarstellung angeht, wird es tatsächlich an der Auflösung liegen. Der Bildschirm hat vielleicht sowas wie 13xx X 768 Pixel und da kann sich der Bildschirm wohl nicht anpassen.



Sehe ich genauso, er könnte ja mal Grafikbenchmarks wie 3D Mark nochmals testen, wenn die Graka Defekt wäre müsste diese ja bei Spielen,Benchmarks u.s.w. die gleichen Fehler aufweisen, evtl. ist es eine Einstellungssache oder Softwareproblem.
Ich würde das aber beobachten, und den Kassenzettel/Rechnung schon mals für Notfälle bereit legen.

Ich hoffe es ist kein Grakadefekt weil ich kenne aus eigener Erfahrung mit einer AMD 4850 wie blöd das Ganze ist.

LG Wagga


----------



## Klos1 (19. August 2014)

Ich würde die Karte mal in einem anderen System testen. Normal ist das definitiv nicht. Und einen Grafikkartenfehler würde ich da definitiv auch nicht ausschließen. Vielleicht gibt es auch generell ein Problem zwischen Karte und Mainboard.
Biosupdate für dein Mainboard mal versuchen?


----------



## Voldemôrd (19. August 2014)

Erstmal danke für die Antworten



Dagonzo schrieb:


> Was die Biosdarstellung angeht, wird es tatsächlich an der Auflösung liegen. Der Bildschirm hat vielleicht sowas wie 13xx X 768 Pixel und da kann sich der Bildschirm wohl nicht anpassen.



Der Bildschirm bzw Fernseher läuft über HDMI in 1920x1080, Auflösungen wie 1900x1200 oder 1600x1200 sind auch auswählbar, werden allerdings nicht oder verzerrt angezeigt. Ich schätze mal, dass der Fernseher auf Wiedergabegeräte wie Konsolen und Blue Ray Player abgestimmt ist und deshalb maximal 1080 pixel in der Breite darstellen kann, da meine alte 4850 und mein Laptop diese Auflösungen auch nicht auf den Fernseher bringen können.



Wagga schrieb:


> Sehe ich genauso, er könnte ja mal Grafikbenchmarks wie 3D Mark nochmals testen, wenn die Graka Defekt wäre müsste diese ja bei Spielen,Benchmarks u.s.w. die gleichen Fehler aufweisen, evtl. ist es eine Einstellungssache oder Softwareproblem.



3D Mark, und Unigine Valley Benchmark hatte ich am ersten Tag durchlaufen lassen und hab die Grafikkarte ja auch in zahlreichen Spielen BF3, Thief, Dolphin Emu etc gefordert.




Klos schrieb:


> Ich würde die Karte mal in einem anderen System testen. Normal ist das definitiv nicht. Und einen Grafikkartenfehler würde ich da definitiv auch nicht ausschließen. Vielleicht gibt es auch generell ein Problem zwischen Karte und Mainboard.
> Biosupdate für dein Mainboard mal versuchen?



Bios ist aktuell und an ein anderes System komme ich leider nicht dran im Moment...
das Mainboard ist natürlich was älter und als der PC länger aus war musste ich auch im Windows schon die Zeit + Datum neu einstellen, kann man diese Biosbatterien eigentlich einfach selber wechseln?
Ich schätze solange keine Grafikfehler in Spielen oder Desktop auftreten lass ich das einfach so wie es ist, ansonsten hab ich Mindfactory Gold krieg also sofort Ersatz.

mfG


----------



## Wagga (19. August 2014)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> Erstmal danke für die Antworten
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die BIOSbatterie ist eine Knopfbatterie du musst nur im Handbuch nach der Modellnummer suchen oder den PC auf machen und rausfinden wie du sie lösen kannst, manche sind einfach reingesteckt andere boards haben eine Klammerung oder eine Verschluss, aber so wie iches verstanden habe sollen die alle wechselbar sein.


----------

